# Adios to my Six13



## atx1127 (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm selling my '06 Six13 Team 1if anyboby is interested. I've only put 500 miles on it. it's flawless. Check it out in the classified section. 58cm, full DA.


----------



## jchelm (Sep 26, 2005)

If I could ask, why are you selling this awesome rig?


----------



## atx1127 (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm not riding it enough. It's alot of money tied up in a bike that's not getting much use. I've been spending alot of time on my Scalpel. The dirt is just more apealing these days.


----------



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

atx1127 said:


> The dirt is just more apealing these days.


That's because it's fall, wait til spring and you'll be all over the six13 again


----------



## spongebartstatepants (Apr 12, 2006)

i'll give you 150 duckets for her, and you can keep the saddle
let me know


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

spongebartstatepants said:


> i'll give you 150 duckets for her, and you can keep the saddle
> let me know


I'll give you 160!!!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

bikerbrian said:


> That's because it's fall, wait til spring and you'll be all over the six13 again



I'll second that. Always good to have road and mountain available for when the seasons, and the desire, sway. It's also great for a change of pace every once in a while.


----------

